# Projecht13's Picture Thread.



## Projecht13 (Feb 6, 2009)

hey all figured i would start my own thread here, just got a new cam and a new shipment in today so it just seems right. Hope you all enjoy, comments!  

* F p.regalis out for a photo op*












*a.versicolor poking its lil head out to say hi *











* F g.pulchra, she is one of favs and the T responsible for getting me into the hobby. /swoon*
















* F Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens, how can anyone deny this is the most stunning T on this planet *
















*F King Baboon*










 typical..





 their fang to body ratio is insane.

*F p.irmina, a must in any collection. *











*2/6/09 shipment from CezarySmok*
*MM n.chromatus*











*sub adult n.chromatus male*






*F n.chromatus and shes got those 2 studs already waiting *











*F b.boehmei*
















thats all for now, lemme know what you guys think


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome collection! Really nice colors on the regalis :}


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Awesome collection! Really nice colors on the regalis :}


She is actually due for a molt any day now! Cant wait to get some new pics up afterwards! thanks for the compliment too.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice pics, I like the regalis as well 

I have to disagree with you that the gbb is the most stunning T on the planet....what about p. metallica? or any other pokie for that matter   Don't get me wrong I love my Gbb's


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 6, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Nice pics, I like the regalis as well
> 
> I have to disagree with you that the gbb is the most stunning T on the planet....what about p. metallica? or any other pokie for that matter   Don't get me wrong I love my Gbb's



LOL p.metallica doesnt count!!  if you want to give me an adult female to keep so i can compare them side by side i wouldnt mind


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 6, 2009)

no way jose lol.  Why doesnt p. met count?  lol  I could think of a # of T's that I would rather have than a GBB, but that doesnt mean I dont think they are gorgeous.


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 6, 2009)

haha it doesnt count because i forgot about it and its way more stunning lol!


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 7, 2009)

*unpacking my female brachypelma boehmei video*

*she was so lively after being cramped up for 24 hrs in a little deli cup *

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPAwPCY2_8g&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UPAwPCY2_8g&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 11, 2009)

*NEW P.REGALIS ENCLOSURE!! how does it look *

OK this is my 1st REAL arboreal setup for my female p.regalis. I got alot of my ideas from *RobC* who helped me figure out some ideas and im very satisfied to say the least! PLEASE let me know what you guys think 




































































thanks again go to RobC, really appreciate the tips  cant wait to get the girl in there!  vidz of that move to come, that should be fun


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 11, 2009)

It looks great, but the only thing I would add would be a cork bark tube or a flat so she can have somewhere to build her hide.  So far I don't really see any suitable place for a hide in what you have constructed.  It would be very easy to add a flat and prop it up against the corner in the back or something   Its a seriously awesome enclosure though. Nice work.


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 12, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> It looks great, but the only thing I would add would be a cork bark tube or a flat so she can have somewhere to build her hide.  So far I don't really see any suitable place for a hide in what you have constructed.  It would be very easy to add a flat and prop it up against the corner in the back or something   Its a seriously awesome enclosure though. Nice work.


Funny you should say that because i actually have a medium size cork bark round on the way here in the mail to prop up agaisnt the backdrop! lol pics when i get it installed  

and thanks i think its seriously awesome too, my other T's are gonna be jealous!


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 15, 2009)

still getting used to the new camera, heres the latest.


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Feb 15, 2009)

:clap: Very nice pictures. What camera are you using?

Smok.


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey smok! recognize those gals?  

camera isnt anything amazing but its def not bad, its a kodak z712 IS. I got it for free brand new too, so its doing the job for now


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 15, 2009)

*P.regalis enclosure finished!*

and one last small touch should make this the perfect home for my female P.regalis. Let me know what you think!  



















*a small upgrade wouldn't you say  *


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 15, 2009)

Projecht13 said:


> hey smok! recognize those gals?
> 
> camera isnt anything amazing but its def not bad, its a kodak z712 IS. I got it for free brand new too, so its doing the job for now


Nice pics, love the pulchra!
Same camera I'm using, too!


----------



## robc (Feb 15, 2009)

I like that new Regalis enclosure! Good job!!


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Feb 15, 2009)

Projecht13 said:


> hey smok! recognize those gals?
> 
> camera isnt anything amazing but its def not bad, its a kodak z712 IS. I got it for free brand new too, so its doing the job for now


Yes, I do. Boehmai last some heir during the trip. She will look much better after the molt.
Nice set up you are building there.

Smok.


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 15, 2009)

yea she lost some but not much, i cant wait to get a molt from her. I hear pics do no justice to boehmei's fresh after a molt 

Thanks again for the help Rob!



> Nice pics, love the pulchra!
> Same camera I'm using, too!


yea its a cool cam Rick, and my pulchra was my first T ever and still one of my favs!


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 15, 2009)

I think she likes it


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 20, 2009)

*new slings *

*C.fasciatum sling*













I got my eyes on you!







*P.ornata sling care of robc*













already got the pokie stance down at 2nd instar :clap:


----------



## robc (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad you liked the little guy...Rob


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks rob! cant wait to grow it up big!


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Female P.regalis enclosure *UPDATE**

I was not really satisfied with my P.regalis enclosure because when I added the hide log I could never see her due to the tree branch overhead. So I found a small piece of corkbark and trimmed it up a bit and glued them together, added some forest moss to cover up the glue and this is what i ended up with. Let me know what ya think


----------



## robc (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks awesome :clap: , one tip....bury it about 4" into the substrate so it appears to be coming out of the ground, they love it. When done doing this make sure to pack the dirt inside the tube at the end!!!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 22, 2009)

Sick enclosure Project!
Sorta makes me want to put one together.


----------



## Projecht13 (Feb 23, 2009)

haha rob its a bad angle but all thats already done  its about 5 inches under the substrate with about 3 inches of dirt packed in with my fist.


----------



## robc (Feb 23, 2009)

Projecht13 said:


> haha rob its a bad angle but all thats already done  its about 5 inches under the substrate with about 3 inches of dirt packed in with my fist.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Projecht13 (Aug 17, 2009)

*I did some enclosure remodels and snapped a few shots.*



















HAHA my bearded dragon was very very interested in what was going on lol 







I found some cool driftwood, this stuff always inspires me to figure something new out in the enclosures.







































thats all for now, ive got 3 new t's arriving tomorrow so new pics to come then


----------



## Projecht13 (Aug 18, 2009)

*patrick86 shipment arrived today!*

very very good seller to work with, cant speak high enough about patrick. check it out, lemme know what ya think.











*a.versicolor sling*










*c.fimbriatus sling*





*p.chordatus sling*






*female b.smithi  *





*not a very stressful trip by the looks of how little hair she kicked *










*her new home:clap: *






thanks again patrick.


----------



## Projecht13 (Aug 20, 2009)

*bored so i got some new shots*

check out some new shots of my t's. Interesting note, check out the last pic of my juvie versicolor, notice the metallice blue dot on the underside of its abdomen, is that normal for versies? 

*5 inch+ female p.irminia*






*cool burrow my c.fimbriatus sling made in like 3 hrs*






*female GBB sitting around looking pretty.*






*female n.chromatus*






*big p.regalis female munching an adult dubia*






*forgive me if im noob but is that blue dot normal on juvie versicolors?:? *







comment me up with thoughts


----------



## Projecht13 (Aug 27, 2009)

*bored...*

got some new shots today, check em out.

*she is getting big! *












*L.parahybana freshly molted *






*c.fasciatum out for a photo op*






*always gotta take a shot of my GBB lady*







lemme know what you think!


----------



## Projecht13 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Check This Out!*

*sweeeeeeet p.irmina feeding video i got tonight. Leave comments if ya like it *

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XiTTcAUQURI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XiTTcAUQURI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Projecht13 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Evil Rose Hair*

*check out this evil lady haha*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EiZgdkurcGc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EiZgdkurcGc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


handling video next time....... not


----------



## Projecht13 (Apr 17, 2010)

*boehmei molt *

check her out



[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/i9uFH5x2gqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/i9uFH5x2gqw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Projecht13 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Dusting off this picture thread *



















cant wait for these guys to grow up!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice pics!, and collection...that lil versi wit the blue dot is male ya?......in my experience with this sp, a blue dot at juvie stages like that signifies male.

EDIT..jus noticed that that versi post from 2009...yeesh,

...so was it male??


----------



## Projecht13 (Mar 8, 2012)

crawltech said:


> Nice pics!, and collection...that lil versi wit the blue dot is male ya?......in my experience with this sp, a blue dot at juvie stages like that signifies male.
> 
> EDIT..jus noticed that that versi post from 2009...yeesh,
> 
> ...so was it male??


haha yeah it was male, I actually bought a female for him and sucessfully (very very successfully I may add) mated them. He has since died of old age but he left behind 208 awesome little versis that many people on this board are now caring for


----------



## crawltech (Mar 8, 2012)

nice work!...my 2011 versi sac was about the same at 220 slings.


----------



## Projecht13 (Mar 8, 2012)

*I wanted to try natural lighting on this pic, I think it turned out awesome! She is def in need of a molt too lol*


----------



## Projecht13 (Mar 9, 2012)

freshly molted A.versicolor sling 







---------- Post added 03-09-2012 at 11:13 PM ----------

[/COLOR]1.5 inch P.metallica, Very hard to sex as this size but I took a pic anyways :biggrin:


----------

